# LMR 4 Pound Smallie 4/3



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

This winter has been rough to say the least. I got skunked too many times to even count, ripped waders, 3 broken poles, broken paddle, broken trolling motor, and to top it all off I flipped my kayak in an OR feeder creek a couple weeks ago and lost about $200 worth of poles and tackle  I'm still happy I was out there though cause I learned a ton. 

I read OSG's post this morning that said something to Matulemj about how the fishing gods would be kind to him because of the work he put in this winter, maybe he was onto something... I had about 20 min this afternoon to wet a line. I make a lot of these short trips, although they are usually more like an hour or so between work appts. I got into some slow moving water that is about 4-5' deep. I casted out a pumpkin tube and was sporadically bouncing/twitching it. I felt some resistance and set the hook but was sure it was a snag. I still thought it was a snag til I felt her head move. Once I realized it was a fish, my first thought was there was no way it was a smallie, it was too heavy and fighting too hard for the water temp. I thought it was a big cat. About 10 seconds into the fight, I saw a surface bust. At that point, logically I knew it was a smallie, but I still couldn't believe it. She jumped again when she was about 15ft out and at that point I saw the unmistakable bronze and started praying she wouldn't spit it out. I landed it after a really nice fight. She measured out at 18.5". I caught an 18.5 incher last year that weighed out at 3.5 lbs, this one was considerably chunkier, so 4 lbs is a safe bet. All the wintertime skunks were starting to really take their toll. It's awesome that the LMR is back in business. This fish gives me even more respect for anyone who gets a fish ohio smallie out of the LMR.... They are few and far between.











Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chucknbob (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice fish. It looks like the weather is finally going to get them moving. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Way to go man! That thing is a beast, awesome. It sounds like you definitely earned it.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

you have a SOT kayak?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats an awesome fish, just as round as can be. I remember you catching a big fattie late in the fall too. I think it's true about paying your dues and fishing karma. Look at the prettiest fish caught this winter in the southwestern forum. Matulemj caught a fat pig smallie, paddlefish and hawg whites and stripers. House has caught a pickup truck load of hugemonstrous fish and that one old guy has caught an 18" smallie and a 25" and 26" saugeye and now you catch an obese gorgeous pig. What do we have in common? We went fishing more than anyone else this winter. Since I'm old I'll quote the old lefthander Joe Nuxhall, "If you swing the bat your dangerous". 

And next weeks gonna be THE TIME to catch another big smallie, I see a fish ohio smallie in your future...


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Love that quote. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

It is great to see the board waking up like the fish are in the rivers. That is an awesome fish you caught! You may have paid your dues but in reality the time you spent on the water gave you the advantage on this one


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice smallie! i'd say your 4lb estimate looks right on the money..thats a pig!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Early spring bruiser! Way to go!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

nice fish for sure, gets me excited for the upcoming weekend and the possibility of pulling one of my own. congrats man


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice fish, G-man!!! I like the aesthetic clover backdrop for the picture  You definitely paid your dues for that fish. I think you have a few more hawgs in store this season.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Way to go Donny! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Holy cow!! That a nice one, especially after the crap you endured this winter.


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

Great Fish!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Theyyy're baaack! That is a picture perfect smallmouth! Now let's go catch some Walleye.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice fish brotha!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

sweet
what part


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice catch! Tubes makes us all  gotta keep em handy. What a dandy smallie congrats!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

Here Pigggggy, Pigggy!!!
Nice Fish!


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

That thing is so fat it should be ashamed of itself! Nice fish buddy! Hopefully you bring your big fish luck with us for the walleye!


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

That fish was so fat, it got a letter from Michelle Obama telling it how to eat healthy and exercise.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Thanks fellas. It was a great time out there. I have a sit-in kayak, I'm not used to it yet. I hope there is a Fish Ohio Smallie in my future Steve, I'm going to try to make it this weekend up at Maumee... maybe limit out (or skunked) on Walleye and hunt some bronzebacks??? More than anything I'm happy the river is alive once again. This weekend and next week things should be pretty active. You guys need to take it easy, you know how sensitive females are about their figure haha!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

co-angler said:


> Way to go Donny!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm throwing rocks tonight, you guys are dead in the water!


----------

